# New - anyone want to be my cycle buddy?



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi All,

This is my first time on the message board.  Firstly I would like to say Hi to all as I have been reading the messages now for a couple of months and have found great advice.  Also reading other peoples experiences has made me realise I am not going mad, being selfish (when I get a tinge of jealousy because another friend falls pregnant) or cry at adverts!!!!

We have been TTC for two and a half years now, although I was diagnosed with endo shortly after trying and have had various ops and hormone treatments in between.  I am now on my 3rd month of clomid which my consultant prescribed as I wasn't ovulating.  I have been having blood tests each month to determine if I am ovulating.  Fortunately last month I ovulated but got a BFN.  Started my 3rd lot of clomid yesterday and wondered if anyone would like to be my cycle buddy??

I wish you all the very best.

Regards
Jo


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi jo and welcome to the wonderful and wacky world of FF

Your more than welcome to join us on the clomid girls thread. We are all at different stages in the cycle, but i am sure that someone will be around the same as you.

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

As Sal says, come along & join us on the clomid girls thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45381.0.html

Good to hear you've finally ovulated on clomid  but sorry to hear you've got endo (I was diagnosed severe endo at first lap 18yrs ago so know what it's like  ). I finished taking 6mths worth of clomid at beginning of December but am "hanging around" here as an "honorary" clomid chick until starting private IVF in March (was sposed to be this month but we've postponed cos hospital shutting in Feb for refurb)...I ovulate naturally but was on clomid to boost (released more eggs)...sadly all BFN but hoping IVF will do the trick 

We're trying to take the pressure off ourselves until IVF so not taking clomid & trying not to think too much about where I am in cycle...just gonna have lots of   & maybe miracle will happen & a bean will stick this time  
AF arrived on Sunday so I am around same cycle day as you...

You'll find lots of support & advice from the ladies here 

Good luck & take care

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jo and welcome 

I'm a fellow endo sufferer too and have been on clomid for 11 months as I don't ovulate naturally.  hope to see you around for a chat.  take care xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Ladies for all your kind words and support.  

I will definately join in on the clomid girls thread.

Natasha, glad to see you have stuck around as you always give good, sound advice.  Fingers crossed for you in March.  xxx

Flowerpot, sorry to hear you also have endo, how long will you be taking clomid?  I have read you can only take it for 6 mths but it appears that people are taking clomid longer?

Good Luck all,
Regards
Jo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jo  
most people say one year is the max but its at the descretion of your doctor.  I may end up on it a little longer as they have just added Metformin to it from this month (now they say I've got pcos as well  ) so they want me to give it a try.
take care x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Jo,

I am new to Clomid too. Took my first tablet on Sunday (50mg). I also have endo and cysts, but just had a lap to clean it all up inside. I only ovulate very sporadically so I'm hoping this will help me ovulate every month. I have read that you should really only take it for 6 months at a time. There is an increased risk of ovarian cancer after taking it for over a year, which would worry me, but i think most Specialists limit it to 6 months anyhow.

Anyway, what s/e have you had if any? i have had hot flushes (lucky its winter!!) and slight headache. I am really tired, but dont know if clomid causes lethargy?! Spose it might do  
So, i can be your cycle buddy if you want.

Good Luck 2 u.  Jo xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for the advice my consultant advised me I would take a 6 month course, if not successful then he will refer me for IVF but the waiting lists are so long. 

The first month I took clomid was the worst for side effects, I had hot flushes, insomnia, nausea, headaches and very sore boobs!  The second month I had hot flushes and headaches and it is the same this time.  I am also very tired like you and I think that might be a bit of the clomid and the fact that it's that time of month!

How long are your cycles.  My first month on clomid I was 32 days, then last month my cycle changed to 28.  I am going to go with my longest cycle this month and won't test until after CD32 if AF hasn't arrived and I can wait that long!!!  I am only on CD4 so a while to go yet.

Good luck 

Jo

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

My cycles are usually 26/27 days and have been pretty regular, luckily, even though had endo and cysts.
I had trouble sleeping the first night I took it too. Keep forgetting what i'm doing or where i'm going too!? Cracking right up!  

I'm on CD5 today, so we will probably end up testing the same time LOL!   I know clomid can alter cycle lengths  
Keep chatting, it feels so much better knowing you are not alone with this i reckon.

Jo x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Im also on my 3rd cycle on chlomid suffer from endo as well as PCOS, ovulated last month which is great although period came on day 27, but would rather it done that other than not come at all.

How you finding the chlomid Joe?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Carole-Anne,

I am finding the s/e get better with each cycle.  My first cycle was 32 days but I didn't ovulate although my 21 day bloods may have been taken to early.  Last cycle changed to 28 days and I did ovulate so hoping to be 3rd time lucky.  I am not going to test until day 32 though unless AF arrives before then. 

How are you with clomid?  Do you get many s/e?

Jo, I too have started to forget things last night I was chatting with DH and part way through conversations just totally forgot what I was talking about!!  Hate that feeling aswell when I go upstairs to do something and when I get to the top of the stairs forget why i'm there!!

Sending both you lovely ladies lots of    and some bubbles.

lol Jo  xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

I'm glad its not just me then. I am a Private Hire Driver too so on Sun I kept driving towards places then completely forgetting which road i was going to (infact forgot the whole areas of exeter most of the day!) Quite scary - now i know how Mike Baldwin in corrie feels   - whats his excuse!!!? (oh he's a man!)

Took last tablet last night, and not feeling too bad today. Hope it all wears off now til next time (If required).

Jo xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jo,  glad to hear you're not to bad today.  I am feeling a bit better but just so tired!!!  Hope that wears off by the end of next week when there will be lots of BMS!!

Sometimes I wonder how my DH remembers where we live!!!  As I always say 'It's just a man thing!!!"

Goodluck, sending lots of   

xxxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

1st cycle came on day 20, cylce 2 came on day 27 this is my 3rd the now am on, ovulated last month so i suppose this is my first real month as i didnt go and get my blood checked on day 28.  Side affects are pretty bad, by god i forget everything, husband thinks its so funny as ive always had a great memory


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Carol-Anne,

I know what you mean, my husband loves the fact I keep forgetting things as I am always having a go at him about it as his memory is really bad!!

I to am on cycle 3 and ovulated last month, I am on CD9 so getting ready for lots of BMS.  I too feel like this is the first proper month for us.     

Good Luck
Jo

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again.

I am on CD10 today and have my scan on Wed Am to see if ive ovulated. i reckon I have though cos had bad period-type cramping pains today - good sign clomid is working i guess?!  

Got bad bloating and having probs going to the loo (Sorry TMI)   guess that could be the   pills too - ironically IO look about 8 months gone!!  

We will be doing lots of BMS too over the next few days - so have fun!!  

BFN.  Jo x


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Goodluck with the scan.  I expect to ovulate on CD 14/15 only on CD9 today but will be getting lots of BMS in this week!!  

I too suffer with toilet problems!!!  Hate it as I have never suffered with constipation in my life until I started   pills!!

Goodluck, sending you lots of    and   

Jo

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Jo,

I'm glad it's not just me with the constipation and bloating?!

Do you have a longer cycle then me usually then? Mines approx 26/27 days which is why she wants to scan me CD12. 
I hope it doesnt mess up my periods too much. Then again, we may not get another one for 9 months!! You never know eh?!

Still feel bit tired and spaced out too  
Hope ur having a nice day Jo,

TC.  Jo x


----------

